
Smart people and wise people - trial_error
&quot;When I was a kid, my father told me there are two kinds of people in the world: smart people and wise people. Smart people learn from their mistakes and wise people learn from somebody else’s mistakes.&quot; J. Paul and B. Moynihan, &quot;What I learn losing a million dollars?&quot;<p>This is how humankind works, using the process of trial and error. However, errors, losses and mistakes are still stigmatized in some countries.<p>That is why I would like to create a website, inspired by the setup (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usesthis.com), where everybody, entrepreneurs, scientists, writers, musicians etc could write about something they failed to do, in order to help the world being wiser.<p>To start this, I would need a couple of interviews. So, if you’re interested, you can send me your testimonials at trial.and.error@tuta.io using the following format :<p>Who are you, and what do you do?<p>What did you try?<p>How would you describe your loss?<p>What did you learn?<p>Thank you very much,<p>Cheers.
======
selmat
Who are you, and what do you do?

I live in middle europe. I am working in IT currently networking area but my
responsiblities are: contracts and management of task automation system.

What did you try?

Few years ago i have tried to develop some sort of cloud analytical service
for HR agencies.

How would you describe your loss?

Service stucked somewhere at the middle since i had other personall and work
tasks, responsibilities, opportunities. This was only side project. My main
loss was missed opportunity since i had potentially paid customer with request
for demo or trial accout. Other losses were mainly time and effort (not so
much money to hurt me).

What did you learn?

tl;dr: have a money to pay other people in an effort to avoid own overhelming.

Long explanation:

My learning experience was quite a fundamental business practice: I have to
surround with people with same attitude or at least with exitement for the
thing. I found out that good firends have full time job,families,hobbies. They
want to help me but not at so deep level (only from-time-to-time during
weekends,what is enough for building viable product).

Other people who have skills and know-how,has lot of other work and own
opportunities. So they are thinking what worth for them in terms of money.

Does it mean, if you pay me more than i have from X, i will give you my time.
Quite logic for me. Now i have the same mindset.

Since I have limited budget i tried to do most critical tasks on my own, but
it overloaded me.

I found out that beside of money, social network is also very important. If i
would know people who know other people, it could be easier to find right
people.

Now i changed my approach and i am cooperating with some smart guys with
entreprenurial mindset and we splitted responsibilities with deep
communication and feedback giving. One is focusing on business part,other on
hardware part,another on software. It seems to be working. After current
project we have planned another.

Out-of-topic: Funny thing for me, Year ago I was thinking about exactly the
same thing, but i put it into my idea-draft-file and didn't realize it. I wish
you good luck with this project. You will have at least one reader :-)

Note2: you didn't ask for any advice in regards to your idea, but i would like
to share my some of my thougts from my own development of this kind of idea.
This is some sort of creative business where stories are selling. It's
important to have good storytelling baseline. Because only story which connect
can bring value. People are reading and recommend (this is important for this
kind of project/business) only good story which touch them. But not all of us
are good storytellers from nature. I think every "sucess story" has been
revised and little bit improved to hit and cobnect right people.

~~~
trial_error
Thank you Selmat!

Why not start it this together? I would really appreciate to ear from from
you!

You can contact me at trial.and.error@tuta.io.

Cheers

